# thought id show you all the plants



## Dubbaman

WELL ITS BEEN WHILE AND THE LADIES ARE DOING THEIR THING WITH THIS FLOWERING  AND I NOTICED THAT I HADNT PUT OUT ANY REAL SHOTS OF THE WHOLE PLANT(S) SO I GOT A FEW AND HERE THEY ARE THE INDICA IS ABOUT 6 WEEKS FLOWER AND THE SATIVA IS REALLY ONLY AT ABOUT 3 WEEKS  :holysheep:  HOPE YOU ENJOY THEM 



the first four pics are of the indica she is about 3' tall with about 2' of budsites the first foot and a half is all the main cola i think cause its dark and dense and about 6-7" around and then there is the cloning spot that is bare (took 2 lost 1) and then she has 4 "arms" that are about 8" each the inner 2 arnt in the pis but they are jsut a bit smaller than the other "arms" and then the little ones at the bottom  

the second five pics are of my sativa she is about 6'3" with about 4' of budsites the first foot seems to be the main cola pretty much on its own (ive toned down the light since she got this tall in hopes of slowing her down a bit thats why shes got thin single fans) then there are the shots of the 2nd and 3rd feet of the plant where there seems to be a hundred budsites (i wish) and then the lowest sides of the plant minus a clone spot ( took 1 got 1 :holysheep: )


----------



## Runbyhemp

Lookin good Dubbaman


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn mang the ladies are looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up because they seem to be loving it that's for sure.  *


----------



## jash

beautifull ladies dubbaman:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman

hey guys thanks for all the positive feed back on the girls as this is my first ever grow in real excited about the aspect of a nice bountiful harvest and as far as any nutes or extra plant feeding i havent gotton into much of that still want to see if i can do it natural first but oh boy do i have plans for some FF supplys so long as i can keep it all under wraps and im thinking of adding a HID light ro the box for an even better growing experience


----------



## THCPezDispenser

These are looking good man, nice crop going there.


----------



## stonedsmithy

some nice hairy looking beautys there mate


----------



## kingi

ye gota say i like the look of them mate.


----------



## greenville

healthy plants man, perfect!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looks like it will be a nice plentiful harvest.  Enjoy!


----------



## sportcardiva

man there looking really good


----------



## Dubbaman

thought id pop in a few new ones here of what i got flowering now :bong:


----------



## sportcardiva

wow there really big and looking really good nice


----------



## pyroguy

BE a you TY FULL hombre keep it up


----------



## akirahz

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> thought id pop in a few new ones here of what i got flowering now :bong:



Sheesh how tall is that one in the 3rd pic


----------



## Dubbaman

akirahz said:
			
		

> Sheesh how tall is that one in the 3rd pic


 
PIC 1 is about 3.5 ft pics 2&3 are about 2 ft and pic 4 is about 3 ft


----------



## yeroc1982

Looks pretty DOPE!!!


----------



## Dubbaman

here they are as of today its been a month for the first 2 pics the 3rd has been in for 2 weeks and look at how tight that is growing dispite the big old streach that she took. the 4th is the one that i was going to do as a clone mom but thats over with all the satori that i have going on, shes been in since last night. the last 2 are of the girl in the 2nd pic up close and from the top.


----------



## Flyinghigh

My my my my What some sexy Ladys there Dub !!!
Can I fly in and peek under her skirt ?? LOL


----------



## Dubbaman

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> some sexy Ladys there Dub !!!Can I fly in and peek under her skirt ??


 
Shes not shy so id say sur but be careful she may try to charge you a quarter per flight :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

Wow, look how theyve filled out!  Great job Dub!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Your doing a great job D. :aok: Keep it up and you'll be smoking some of that fine bud before ya know it.  *


----------



## jash

very nice ladies Dub:hubba: i love pix 4-5.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

ya man!
 nice LST job you did there man.
  i looove the LST concept with all my heart. it has made many harvests amazing. i used to only grow single cola plants. then i figured out LST on my own, and started doing it to the whole crop. my yeilds were like 100% better.
    i later learned that other people were performing LST...and something called High stress training.....soon as these forum things rolled around.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

did you top it too?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Nice Job Dubb...Mind if I ask one of your Ladies out?    They R HOT

been enjoying this  thanks Dubb  stay GREEN

Smoke


----------



## Dubbaman

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> did you top it too?


 
the one i did 2 times the other i use some lst on (pull and tug) to keep the shoots even with the main stem.





			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask one of your Ladies out? They R HOT


 
Go right ahead man shes not much on the conversation side but man oh man one whiff of her hair and you'll be in love :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:fid: :woohoo: :watchplant:

So Sorry...
Smoke


----------



## Flyinghigh

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Shes not shy so id say sur but be careful she may try to charge you a quarter per flight :rofl:


 
i Will:fly:   in And :bolt:  Out and she won't know what HIT Her  

Threy r sure Nice!!!


----------



## Kupunakane

Inhale, hold it- hold it-try to hold it, Let it out slowly,
  Time to start practicing the OL' breathing exercises.
Oh man you are going to have some serious fun, We will be looking for more pics, please sir I want more, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dubbaman

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Inhale, hold it- hold it-try to hold it, Let it out slowly,
> Time to start practicing the OL' breathing exercises.
> Oh man you are going to have some serious fun, We will be looking for more pics, please sir I want more, LOL
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
And coming soon to a Dry box near me another plant is about to come down sometime around the 19th of the month :hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly

Mmmmmmmm.  Looking good Dubba.  Got some nice lookin bushes there.   

Keep on doin whatcha doin bro!

PB


----------



## Kupunakane

I have to admit I would love to have a nieghbor that would say come on over for a hoober of Dubba's sweet, and we'll burn one for the Pot Belly's success, ( MVP) ,  and the Calif vote,  as well as the New Year.  I get excited just looking at these pics LOL.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

This ones been fun...Thanks Dubba.........


----------



## Dubbaman

played in the camera settings for a bit today, so heres some shots of the room and all her goodies


----------



## trillions of atoms

lookin fat


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Very Nice Dubb...why don't you PM me your address and I will help you cure them and do a smoke report 4U....you have got this down Man...Keep it growing..


----------



## gangalama

what strain is that?


----------



## Dubbaman

gangalama said:
			
		

> what strain is that?


 
Not sure on the one that is of the buds it was an unknown bagseed, this is a clone from it. The others are of the THxS1 and the Satori.


----------



## Kupunakane

Tis I that have harkened mine eyes in thy direction fair Lady's. Would that I could taste thy beauty as well as see it from afar. By my troth I would know of thy scent, and what thou wouldst do for my head. LOL  watch out POTUS, Shakespeare is but a naive with a tongue. LMAO

Good Looking Dubba
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> played in the camera settings for a bit today, so heres some shots of the room and all her goodies


  Nice shots Dubba...hope you're feeling better. If you've got a spare girl there I'm looking to marry, I will support her right up to the point I chop and smoke her...Great job, you desrve it...take care man


----------



## Dubbaman

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Nice shots Dubba...


Thanks





			
				I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> hope you're feeling better.


Not yet but a few more bong blasts and ill be feeling no pain till then Op 


			
				I'ma Joker MIdnight Toker said:
			
		

> If you've got a spare girl there I'm looking to marry, I will support her right up to the point I chop and smoke her...


LOL I'm Keeping my beauty queens for now they want to die old maids )





			
				I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Great job, you desrve it...take care man


Thanks again man you too.


----------



## Dubbaman

A few Satori shots. These are all side branch shots, and one of the fast frosting in the middle


----------



## Dubbaman

a few more to add


----------



## thestandard

BAD ***.. im so gonna grow satori and sadhu right next to eachother next flip.. oh man.. how varied are the phenotypes.. im done with nirvana standards, cheap and good selection but every single plant is different


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*The ladies are looking great D. :aok: Gotta love them nice tight nodes. :hubba: *


----------



## Growdude

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are looking great D. :aok: Gotta love them nice tight nodes. :hubba: *


 
There going to be some awsome buds!
Great job Dubba.


----------



## Dubbaman

thestandard said:
			
		

> BAD ***.. im so gonna grow satori and sadhu right next to eachother next flip.. oh man.. how varied are the phenotypes.. im done with nirvana standards, cheap and good selection but every single plant is different


 
When it comes to the Satori man the only difference between them is one went triplody on me ant the other hadnt, if not for that they could be freaking twins thay are that stable. So far im loving the Mandala line, these seem to put on more and more every time i go in to :watchplant:, and its only been 2.5 weeks since the kick to 12/12, so depending on how you do your weeks flowering count its really only been a week and a half in flower and those bud formations are the same size as a quarter around :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Gotta love them nice tight nodes. :hubba: *


 
Oh and i do mang im hopeing that they stay tight enough to make the one huge bud plant  next stop frosted fans.:holysheep: 



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> There going to be some awsome buds!


 I hope so id love to see the said 500gm/m2 (dry) like the breeders pack said but i dont have the celing for that, but they are over the 3' mark so it may come out 170gm/m (dry) how great would that be.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> When it comes to the Satori man the only difference between them is one went triplody on me ant the other hadnt, if not for that they could be freaking twins thay are that stable. So far im loving the Mandala line, these seem to put on more and more every time i go in to :watchplant:, and its only been 2.5 weeks since the kick to 12/12, so depending on how you do your weeks flowering count its really only been a week and a half in flower and those bud formations are the same size as a quarter around :hubba:



From week 4 into week 5 they do some craaaaaaazzzzyyyyy fattening of the buds. I walked in lastnight and they were much bigger than 2 nights ago. :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> From week 4 into week 5 they do some craaaaaaazzzzyyyyy fattening of the buds. I walked in lastnight and they were much bigger than 2 nights ago. :hubba:


 
KIller man. This strain is crazy fast and bulks up like Bruce Banner when he gets angry


----------



## Flyinghigh

Ur Plants are looken real Nice DM and almost time to Share with us All!
I know ur Mom and Dad thought u how to Share !!


----------



## Dubbaman

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Ur Plants are looken real Nice DM and almost time to Share with us All!
> I know ur Mom and Dad thought u how to Share !!


Thanks man and your right they did, and man oh man do i wish that i could share it with the world.


----------



## Flyinghigh

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Thanks man and your right they did, and man oh man do i wish that i could share it with the world.


 
We need to start a MJ show in town and see who got the Best Lookin Plant !!  Like hot rod cars do..


----------



## Dubbaman

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> We need to start a MJ show in town and see who got the Best Lookin Plant !! Like hot rod cars do..


 
Killer idea man call it Dank T.V.


----------



## Flyinghigh

dank tv ?
call it the green weed connection lol


----------



## Buddie

I am just harvesting our first crop and made a couple of first timer mistakes. By the looks of your ladies, I wasn't suppose to trim the fan leafs. Well, sometimes you have to learn as you go I guess. Is it essential to flush the plants with straight H2O for a couple of days before harvest? Sent a couple of shots......Next time I'll leave the fan leafs!


----------



## Dubbaman

Buddie said:
			
		

> I am just harvesting our first crop and made a couple of first timer mistakes. By the looks of your ladies, I wasn't suppose to trim the fan leafs. Well, sometimes you have to learn as you go I guess. Is it essential to flush the plants with straight H2O for a couple of days before harvest? Sent a couple of shots......Next time I'll leave the fan leafs!


 
Hey man thanks for dropping in by the looks of them girls there you didnt do bad at all mang.Id deffinately leave the fans on in your next grow. As the flush before harvest goes IMO its not necessary and you really dont want to do it jsut a couple of days before you harvest. water it heavy a week or so before and then let it dry out completely, this will give you a nice boost in THC production.


----------



## morrispk

Niceeeee


----------



## Dubbaman

Keeping the cycle alive and posting a few of whats in the grow as of today


----------



## subcool

Really nice grow Dubbaman lots of attention to detail.
I like a grower that takes the time to add reflective to his containers, brilliant!

Sub


----------



## Dubbaman

more pics of whats flowering now were at about 5 weeks these pics are from last week :rant: gonna get a few new ones soon schools back in on monday when ill have them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Everythings looking great as always D. :aok: How many ladies ya got flowering? :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everythings looking great as always D. :aok: How many ladies ya got flowering? :hubba: *


 
4 now had 6 but the Hashberrys are now cut and drying in the box  man talk about funky, smells like a berry but pungant. top cola on one was 67g wet off the 2 i pulled 349g wet.


----------



## captainbh420

looks fantastic brother, keep up the good work, i would hit the **** everyday

peace,
smoke weed


----------



## Dubbaman

I was asked for a few new shots of whats growing on now and i am more than happy to oblige


----------



## HippyInEngland

Great looking Dubb 

How is the new addition growing


----------



## Dubbaman

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> How is the new addition growing


Growing fast as they do  but this one is getting there much faster than the others did


----------



## BuddyLuv

nice


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

:aok:* Looking good Dub*


----------



## Dubbaman

I haven't plopped in any shots here lately and i was forgetting that i even had this thread going. Here's a few from the Spacecase line.

*EDIT* its even better when you click on the pic and then blow it up to see the gooey goodness in the nugget.


----------



## Smot_poker

i'm jealous. i'm frunking jealous.


----------



## Dubbaman

Orion @ about 30 days :shocked:


----------

